# Your Definition Of A Dress Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There have been a couple of posts recently where I was surprised that the OP described their watch as a "dress watch".

The reason I was surprised is because they did not fit my particular idea of what a dress watch is.

In my view, a man's dress watch cannot:

Be a chronograph

Be a diver

Be a military

Have a bracelet

Have any form of bezel

Have a case made of plastic

So that's my list of what it's not...but I'm still not sure what features must be in a dress watch although I suspect any gold cased watch on a leather strap is a good start.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> There have been a couple of posts recently where I was surprised that the OP described their watch as a "dress watch".
> 
> The reason I was surprised is because they did not fit my particular idea of what a dress watch is.
> 
> ...


am delighted to say that by these criteria the only dress watch i own is one of me dads ol' timex.

an' he was a crane driver in the steel works in corby, by gum!

and perhaps me rlt 30, although at over 46mm inc crown and on a tobacco toshi with green stitching its a bit too casual to call it dress.

we do the odd black tie boring dinner and drinkies thing; usually i wears me tag 2000 bi-metal, 710 has the 710 version - suitably twee.

seriously though, the dress watch for me is going the way of the neck tie - into the history books. boring!

i do get what you are saying though, but would have to disagree regarding the bracelet - mainly as i HATE black croc straps which seem to be de rigeur on the wrists of the imagination free dress watch owners these days.

err ... totally out of the blue rant over


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course it might depend on what you consider to be dressed


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmm, I would agree on most of those, however I always considered this to be my dress watch and it is a chronograph:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

This has all you need:-










Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A dress watch is whatever makes you feel extra smart i.e. dressed up. That can be anything you choose, but my personal list pretty much matches Silverhawks

My personal favourite would be this










Only to be worn with a suit, and definately not to be worn when doing any manual work


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

This would be my favorite dress watch it looks good whatever the occasion and a watch I never get sick of wearing


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

1250banditman said:


> This would be my favorite dress watch it looks good whatever the occasion and a watch I never get sick of wearing


Now that is what I call a dress watch.....nice


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Definition Of A Dress Watch:

Something I'd be too scared to wear to work or during most leisure activities.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Now that is beautiful - I want one!



1250banditman said:


> This would be my favorite dress watch it looks good whatever the occasion and a watch I never get sick of wearing


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you wear a "special" watch for a special occasion - like once in a while - IMO (never Humble, as you all know) - then it only needs to tell you the time. It doesn't actually *NEED* a date or day function - well if it's a special occasion you know what the day and date is, don't you? It probably doessn't actually need a seconds hand either - your speech might start a few seconds late, but who's gonn'a listen anyways? :rofl:

So a nice goldie of some kind, plain white or cream dial (possibly a linen effect if you like), and a nice brown strap with gold buckle will do the trick - any one of a thousand or more Swiss, British, American or Timex designs will fit the bill. :man_in_love:

OTOH, if you're a snappy dresser Sales Guy or (spit) a Banker or Lawyer type, then some of the day/date nits MAY be handy - whatever floats your boat :yes:

2c worth (plus VAT of course)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> There have been a couple of posts recently where I was surprised that the OP described their watch as a "dress watch".
> 
> The reason I was surprised is because they did not fit my particular idea of what a dress watch is.
> 
> ...












I think this probably qualifies as being a dress watch, chronograph or not.  Could it be called anything else ? :lookaround:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got quite a collection of what I call dress watches.

Generally i consider a dress watch to be the male version of the ladies cocktail watch but i accept the general consensus of any solid gold presentation watch.

Heres a small selection of my collection. The first two are what i would call true dress/ cocktail watches. The Universal Geneve is a quartz in 18ct and the DeVille is plated. I have over 20 9ct gold presentation types from Rolex, Longines, Omega, Accurist, Jaques-droz, Rotary, Oris, Garrard, Roamer, Everite, Benson and Record.














































I could go on and on but this thread is about opinion and i agree that most peoples perception is that if its gold or gold ccoloured then its a dress watch.

Not an opinion i up hold though.

steve


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> In my view, a man's dress watch cannot:
> 
> Be a chronograph
> 
> ...


All of the above save for a bracelet. A bracelet is as dressy as any other form of strap in my opinion.


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with the majority of posters that a dress watch is something that makes you feel special and from a practical point of view must fit in a cuff - which unfortunately excludes most of mine! LOL


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*S-I-M-P-L-I-C-I-T-Y ! !*

*Hours-Minutes - Possibly Seconds - Possibly Date, Only! *


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I would generally agree with what has been said apart from it having to be gold.

Here is what I would call my dress watch:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave O said:


> I would generally agree with what has been said apart from it having to be gold.
> 
> Here is what I would call my dress watch:


Ah ha...now I would not call that a dress watch...only because I'd be very happy wearing that watch all the time (work, play, etc) and not just on special occasions.

:thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *S-I-M-P-L-I-C-I-T-Y ! !*
> 
> *Hours-Minutes - Possibly Seconds - Possibly Date, Only! *


Agreed ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> There have been a couple of posts recently where I was surprised that the OP described their watch as a "dress watch".
> 
> The reason I was surprised is because they did not fit my particular idea of what a dress watch is.
> 
> ...


I agree with your chosen criteria, I'd add slim cased too, you can't have a butch dress watch. I have an Oris Artelier it's beautiful, but it has a deep case, it's a bit manly to be a dress watch.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Bad photo and maybe not the red slava but the other two dress[/i










Hay the middle one was my free one from Martin thanks we all love it (my teenage kids wear it as well)

Mark.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is one I use as a dress watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

And here,s a few more all Russian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I very rarely `dress up`, the last time I wore a suit was when I got married in 1979 (well ok up to the late `80s I used to have to wear one for work but it was issued to me & looked like something a prison officer would wear to court).Anyway despite this I agree with most of what has been said already but do think a Speedy would be smart enough & obviously I can`t agree regarding leather straps :thumbsdown:

As to bracelets, I don`t see anything wrong with this...


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I very rarely `dress up`, the last time I wore a suit was when I got married in 1979 (well ok up to the late `80s I used to have to wear one for work but it was issued to me & looked like something a prison officer would wear to court).Anyway despite this I agree with most of what has been said already but do think a Speedy would be smart enough & obviously I can`t agree regarding leather straps :thumbsdown:
> 
> As to bracelets, I don`t see anything wrong with this...


Mach that truly is a dress watch .... very nice indeed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bsa said:


> Mach that truly is a dress watch .... very nice indeed


Thanks, it`s a shame that Longines doesn`t supply the watch with this style bracelet, well at least it is for everyone else


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with nearly all Paul's criteria,apart from the bracelet,

i've got some dress watches that come on a nice bracelet,but i thought i'd post this one......i mean who can forget the classic,"fix the bracelet to the case" style...Mmmmmmmm stunning!



















:bad: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

My top two dress watches










(The MO is back on a leather strap)

Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


>


That is a glorious face design on the Atlantic.....as for the Glycine....can thet get away with "passing off" so closely? :shocking: I guess so.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Dress watch? This is my most used dress watch, classically dressy I feel...










But when I want to be a bit different










But last week I very nearly pulled the trigger on an 18kt Rolex Cellini a beautiful dress watch, damn well wish I had now.....oh how I wish I had not "um'ed and ah'ed"

:wallbash:


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure it fits any of the criteria, but it's as close to being "dressed" as I get.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> In my view, a man's dress watch cannot:
> 
> Be a chronograph
> 
> ...


I guess everyone has their own view on this, but I would more or less agree with Silver Hawk's criteria, although I would add that a dress watch should also be modest in size (it must fit comfortably under a buttoned up shirt cuff).

Personally, I have an old GlashÃ¼tte Spezichron for really special occasions (weddings, anniversaries, maybe for a posh concert or opera):



GUB_11-25_06small by wotsch, on Flickr

If I want to appear more formal at work, for example if I'm presenting something to the management, then I'd go for my conservative Chevalier:



Chevalier04small by wotsch, on Flickr

Alternatively, if I want to attract attention (subtly), I would go for my new (to me) Certina:



Certina01small by wotsch, on Flickr

Where I work, there is a lot of casual-leaning and more relaxed dress, probably like the offices at most companies these days. On a normal suit day I often go with my Stowa MO, which is dressy but a touch bigger than I think a dress watch should be at 41mm:



Stowa02small by wotsch, on Flickr

However, I find that my Poljot chrono also goes well with a suit, even though it breaks the no-chrono rule. It pulls it off by being understated and modestly sized at 38mm. It also looks quite similar to a Sinn "Frankfurt Financial District Watch", like the beautiful 6000, squarely aimed at the b**nking crowd:



Poljot-Zivil-02small by wotsch, on Flickr

Just my 2p-worth,

-wotsch


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more

[IMG alt="IMG00378-20100926-0848 mo...640/IMG00378-20100926-0848 modified.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would add a couple more criteria:

No colour on the dial apart from blued hands.

No thick stitching on the strap.

I think we can let bracelets in. Mesh can be very dressy.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

My all time favourite watch, whether for dress or jeans and t-shirt it just seems "right":


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

SIB said:


> My all time favourite watch, whether for dress or jeans and t-shirt it just seems "right":


Thats bloody lovely.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i used to think a dress watch had to be square hence why i bought this.










i do tend to wear this whenever i bother to get suited and booted ,but must confess on lazy days i have worn my citizen 9 hander too.

these tend to only come out for funerals and state occasions.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a dress? bracelet watch, my favorite all rounder, unlike a Rolex president i feel its quite understated and the colour is a nice yellow.





































steve


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I ilkes a bit o' gold...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

IMHO, describing what a "dress" watch should and should not have is sort of like describing what our "ideal woman" should and should not have. And we know how much agreement could be reached on that.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Shouldn't a dress watch be a pocket watch on a chain ? I'm sure none of you chaps would regard yourselves as "dressed" unless you were wearing a waistcoat ?


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems to me that there are three different types of dress watch. Firstly something 'special' that sets your suit off to a tee. This could be a chrono, steel, gold, whatever. Just so long as it's just that bit special. Then there is what a jeweller may describe as a 'dress watch': plain dial, simple, classic and eligant as some of the words that may describe it. I guess this is what the OP has in mind. Then some of us weirdos would co sider ourselves under-dressed at a black tie do without a silk waste coat and silver pocket watch


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I never wear a suit....ever... I rarely (once, twice a year perhaps...) wear a long sleeved shirt and the whole 'suited and booted' thing is an anathema to me - I really don't get thast at all. So I'm not really a 'dress watch' person. I do have a few watches which I consider to be dress watches, however...



















Not sure if others would think the hummer qualifies as a dress watch but I rather like it. I also like the Lelocle because at 40mm it's the right size for me. Not pictured I also have the Oris Classic which I now have on a black leather strap, an RLT69 again on black leather (which is perhaps a bit 'military' to be conidered a dress watch??)and a vintage Poljot superthin which I usually wear when out biking as it fits nicely under my gloves.

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The Glycine, why not?  I've got a Ricoh and a Sandoz just the same. It seems to be a rare watch although somebody on this forum has a silver version, I'd like one too.

The Atlantic is most beautiful I've ever seen, and I suspect, will ever see.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

In my mind, a dress watch, meaning a watch to be worn when 'dressing up' or 'going out' for a special event or occasion, should be...

- Small.

- As uncluttered a dial as possible.

- Analogue. Digital is NOT classy, I don't care where you're going.

- Metal. Plastic is not classy.

- Mechanical preferred.

A dress watch should NOT be...

- Cluttered.

- Overly large or thick and heavy.

- Too glittery. Some tastful patterning or decorations on the dial and/or case, but nothing too flamboyant.

- One with a bracelet. Chunky bracelets are for work-watches. Leather straps for dress-watches.

I reckon that covers it as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> There have been a couple of posts recently where I was surprised that the OP described their watch as a "dress watch".
> 
> The reason I was surprised is because they did not fit my particular idea of what a dress watch is.
> 
> ...


Think the OP has hit it on the had in all respects. My 40th from the parents fitted their conception of what a dress watch should be and I think it conforms with the conventional view of 'dressy'.










Since then I've gotten into watches a bit more and have 2 that get worn for suited and booted occasions, the Constellation tending to be reserved for black tie do's.



















Cheers

Ian


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Love those Connie "Pie Pans"!!


----------



## mruseful (May 27, 2011)

Hi all.

After reading all your comments about what one would consider a "dress watch"

I have recently come into possesion of a second hand Regency and I think this is what comes to mind when you think about that.

Also, does anyone out there know much about these or own one?

What do they cost, reliability etc. Are they any good?


----------



## mruseful (May 27, 2011)

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m563/mruseful/?action=view&current=DSC03931.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m563/mruseful/DSC03930.jpg

Hi all.

After reading all your comments about what one would consider a "dress watch"

I have recently come into possesion of a second hand Regency and I think this is what comes to mind when you think about that.

Also, does anyone out there know much about these or own one?

What do they cost, reliability etc. Are they any good?

Sorry, I was trying to get photos on here but didnt succeed. Hopefully, its ok now.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Mine is this....


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Final word. I would have thought there can be no doubt about what constitutes a 'dress' watch. Simple, slim, elegant, gold with a leather strap, surely?

E.g. I call this a dress watch -










Whereas this is definitely not, at 14mm thick, 150 gms and 40-odd mm wide - it's more of a 'weight-train while you work' watch! As I don't weight-train these days I don't really have a use for it - which probably explains why I never wear it. I confess to a 'rush to the head' when I bought it, an irrational act of enthusiasm and brand loyalty.










End of..


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I would wear a dress to get hold of that Mercury-what a cracker-love it


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> I would wear a dress to get hold of that Mercury-what a cracker-love it


You'd have one helluva job mate. I think this model was the only one in the country - a trade sampler while Roamer were re-launching in the UK. I was actually looking for a Saturn, but this came up out of nowhere, and I think they've dropped this model from the range now?


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

In my opinion, a dress watch should be:

- Fitted to a leather Strap

- Have ''simple complications'', the maximum i would for would be a minute repeater with date IMHO.

- Under 40mm, preferably under the 38mm mark.

- Made out of metal

- Needs to be mechanical as well.

Something that will look good, but without getting too much attention.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

chris l said:


> I ilkes a bit o' gold...


I never get tired of looking at this watch.

Anyway, this is my dress watch, It was my father's watch and I wore it when I got married.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Gold (ish) leather strap, simple. Like the Omegas, this one doesn't tell you which number the hands are pointing to.... I like that.

Thoughts? Apart from the fact that it's a really bad photo...and that I need a new strap...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

2 watches that fit the OP's criteria but I'd only class the ML as a dress watch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, this is already too long a thread for me to read the whole thing. Plus, I'm probably the last person to know what "dress" is as I think I don't even remember any more how to tie a tie 

Anyway, I don't see how a dress watch can't possibly be on a bracelet and I certainly don't understand why it can't be a chrono. What would you call this then?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, this is already too long a thread for me to read the whole thing. Plus, I'm probably the last person to know what "dress" is as I think I don't even remember any more how to tie a tie
> 
> Anyway, I don't see how a dress watch can't possibly be on a bracelet and I certainly don't understand why it can't be a chrono. *What would you call this then?*


*A Buran*

I'll add my "Dressy" chrono as well...:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this is the type i use a dress some i still have some sold on i have few more that i use as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *A Buran*


   Yeah, that's what I would call it too!

But anyway, what do you think Paul? Dress? Dressy? Fancy Romanovskie?

Edit: And what about these?


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

White Tie and Tails = Pocket or Fob Watch

Black Tie = Slim wrist watch with black strap, silver (or steel etc) case (i don't like gold), and black or white face with minimal complications.

Lounge Suit = anything not to garish.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My only dress watch, not for everyone i know but last year i had a little money left over from my 40th so i decided to buy my only ever square watch, i have to say it works a treat and the chime is handy :thumbsup:


----------

